
A 3-D Printed, Hand-Cranked Computer - ColinWright
http://www.popsci.com/article/gadgets/3-d-printed-hand-cranked-computer
======
davidsmith8900
\- Here are the building instructions ~>
[http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:101105](http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:101105)

